# Trail cam tips



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey im new to trail cameras and just wanted to know if anybody knows good ways to set a camera up on water sources with trails from all directions pretty much


----------



## outn'bout1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lock it and not face it into the sun. Those would be my number 2 for your given scenario.


----------

